# Best Hiking Tripod = MeFoto?



## 0ptics (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm looking for a tripod that is light, condensed, but still sturdy/strong since I want one that I can take along for long hikes and backpacking trips (don't plan to shoot in super extreme windy weather or anything like that). I plan to use this as my walk around tripod around the city as well. The camera I am using is the D7100 (675g/1.5lbs) and usually use the 12-24mm f/4 (461g/1lb), 70-300mm f/4-5.6 VR (744g/1.64lbs). I currently have the Vanguard Alta Pro 263 AT Tripod and the Vanguard SBH-250 Ballhead; this tripod is extremely sturdy and flexible and I haven't had any complaints other than its length when it's retracted (quite heavy, but not terrible).

So after looking at different tripods, I stumbled upon the Mefoto Roadtrip and the Mefoto Globetrotter and found these to be extremely appealing. My question is whether I should invest in the Mefoto Roadtrip, Mefoto Globetrotter, or to just stick with my sturdy Vanguard 263+Vanguard 250 Ballhead.

Here are the specs of each...

*Mefoto Roadtrip (Aluminum) $189
Max Height: 61.6"
Folded Length: 15.4"
Weight: 3.6 lbs
Max Load: 17.6 lbs*

*Mefoto Globetrotter (Aluminum) $209
Max Height: 64.2"
Folded Length: 16.1"
Weight: 4.6 lbs
Max Load: 26.4 lbs*

*Vanguard 263AT+Vanguard 250 Ballhead (Aluminum)
Max Height: ~69"
Folded Length: 56.1"
Weight: 5.8 lbs (Legs: 4.4 lbs, Head: 1.4 lbs)
*_Leg _*Max Load: 15.4 lbs
*_Head _*Max Load: 44 lbs*

Again, I am currently using the D7100, 12-24, 70-300 VR, but I do plan to upgrade my gear in the future (but do not plan to upgrade for the next 2-3 years). Maybe switch to full frame (D600/D800) or get higher end glasses (Nikon 14-24mm or 24-70mm)

So my questions:

1) What is the difference between maximum load and and tripod's "sturdiness," is there a correlation? How would you measure a tripod's sturdiness? Because even if I decided to shoot with the Nikon D4 with a 70-200 f/2.8 that's about 6.4 lbs, but the RT tripod supports 17.6 lbs, so why would anyone want to pay more for the GT (other than it having a higher max height)?

2) Does more tripod weight = more sturdiness, if so sticking to my Vanguard+Ballhead would probably be a better choice for "driving to a location" shots, right?

3) From your guys' photography experience, do you think the RT or GT would fit me better? Based on specs and reviews, the RT seems to suffice my needs. I'm just worried that if I plan to upgrade into the D600/D800 and/or heavier lenses, the GT would be a better long term investment BUT the RT's 3.6 lbs seems so appealing!

4) Overall if you were in my shoes, would do you think would be best. Again, I do city photography, portraits, outdoors photography (day hikes, camping, stars), nothing too extreme.

Thank you! Some help on my decision would be awesome!!


----------



## cgw (Apr 24, 2014)

Who owns just one tripod? Anyone whose interests cover a range of subjects often has a couple(or more+heads)to suit their needs. I looked at the MeFotos and thought they were great for their value/rigidity/size as travel tripods. No one is going to carry the girder-like tripods and massive heads so often recommended when size and weight matter most. Anyone who insists on these doesn't travel much or carry their gear for any distance. Right now, I'd think your Vanguard is overkill for your current kit in terms of weight and especially size for travel.


----------



## agp (Apr 24, 2014)

I have the Globetrotter. One thing I do not like about it is that the attachment for the camera is a screw, not one of those with a handle you can flip up and then turn, but just a screw. So you'll have to use a screw driver, or just hope that your camera won't fall off from a hand-tightened screw. My X-T1's battery compartment is on the bottom, so when I change the battery I have to remove the attachment. A very big pain. Aside from that... is it noticeably lighter compared to the average tripod? Only if you have two next to each other to compare. But it is much more compact.


----------



## 786soul (Apr 24, 2014)

agp said:


> I have the Globetrotter. One thing I do not like about it is that the attachment for the camera is a screw, not one of those with a handle you can flip up and then turn, but just a screw. So you'll have to use a screw driver, or just hope that your camera won't fall off from a hand-tightened screw. My X-T1's battery compartment is on the bottom, so when I change the battery I have to remove the attachment. A very big pain. Aside from that... is it noticeably lighter compared to the average tripod? Only if you have two next to each other to compare. But it is much more compact.



I've been looking at getting the globetrotter myself but had a question about its rigidity. Would you say its sturdy enough to place in a shallow moving water stream without worry of it washing away? Having an XT-1 it's pretty close in weight to my X-Pro1 so maybe you can shed some light on that.

Do you ever find you need to weight the tripod down (For example during long exposures on a breezy night)?


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 24, 2014)

One thing you have to realize with tripods is you really do get what you pay for. For the price of the Mefoto's....well you do the math.


I backpack all the time, and take my tripod on multi-day hikes in the high sierra. I only have one tripod and abuse the hell out of it, it always keeps working. Its a Gitzo Ocean Traveler and with an upgraded ball head cost $1300 and weighs 3 lbs. Ive had it for 2 years now and its amazing.  For comparison the longest a tripod lasted me before the OT was a$250 Vanguard....and it made it 3 months.

Perhaps the Mefoto is right for you at the moment, but just wanted you to be aware that if you plan to use it for anything fun, youll likely be spending that $200 again quite soon.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2014)

I looked at a couple different Mefoto pods the other day at ProPhoto Supply. Oh-myyyy-goodness...that one model is ULTRA-compact!!! Folding the legs up "the wrong way" as it were...genius!!! I am surprised it took 150+ years for that to be done! Like cgw mentioned, there is no one, single, universal tripod.

I am not confident that a lightweight, multi-section leg tripod is a good choice for long, time exposures.

As far as tripod heads that use no mounting plate: that means when you hike 16 miles into the woods...you NEVER go, "Oh, crap...I forgot the mounting plate..." A "quick release plate" is in NO WAY a necessity for landscapes. MY favorite Gitzo magnesium housing ball head has no QR plate...just the mounting screw and the platform with a cork top on it. You get used to it. I used QR plates for 20+ years, and MANY times, I had the 'pod, but did NOT know where the QR plate was...


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I looked at a couple different Mefoto pods the other day at ProPhoto Supply. Oh-myyyy-goodness...that one model is ULTRA-compact!!! Folding the legs up "the wrong way" as it were...genius!!! I am surprised it took 150+ years for that to be done! Like cgw mentioned, there is no one, single, universal tripod.
> 
> I am not confident that a lightweight, multi-section leg tripod is a good choice for long, time exposures.
> 
> As far as tripod heads that use no mounting plate: that means when you hike 16 miles into the woods...you NEVER go, "Oh, crap...I forgot the mounting plate..." A "quick release plate" is in NO WAY a necessity for landscapes. MY favorite Gitzo magnesium housing ball head has no QR plate...just the mounting screw and the platform with a cork top on it. You get used to it. I used QR plates for 20+ years, and MANY times, I had the 'pod, but did NOT know where the QR plate was...



Derrel, the Gitzo Traveler series has had the reverse folding legs for years   (can you tell I love my tripod? lol)


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 24, 2014)

A quick aside on the subject of QR plates -- I switched to Arca-style plates a while back, which I like quite a lot, and I picked up a Kirk "L" bracket this winter, which is also very nice -- being able to mount the camera on the tripod w/o laying the head over on its side is great, and an unanticipated additional benefit is that it's easier to position the camera really low because I can attach the tripod to the side of the camera now.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2014)

spacefuzz said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at a couple different Mefoto pods the other day at ProPhoto Supply. Oh-myyyy-goodness...that one model is ULTRA-compact!!! Folding the legs up "the wrong way" as it were...genius!!! I am surprised it took 150+ years for that to be done! Like cgw mentioned, there is no one, single, universal tripod.
> ...



Well, dip me in oil, spank me, and call me Shirley!!!

I've not been following Gitzo...too rich for my blood!!! But I tell you, these Mefoto tripods have a certain "feeling", a design ethos, that's verrrrrrry sexy. They just do NOT feel like, or look like, all the "other" tripods I have seen. I can see why they have been making some inroads.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 24, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Well, dip me in oil, spank me, and call me Shirley!!!



Ya, umm.. well that sounds a lot more like it would be Mish's department really.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 24, 2014)

I have the mofoto mono pod.  one thing that was REALLY annoying is the way the hand loop is attached, it caused it to get stuck to my body, and I had to use pliers to loosen it and i tore up the aluminum.


----------



## cgw (Apr 24, 2014)

786soul said:


> agp said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Globetrotter. One thing I do not like about it is that the attachment for the camera is a screw, not one of those with a handle you can flip up and then turn, but just a screw. So you'll have to use a screw driver, or just hope that your camera won't fall off from a hand-tightened screw. My X-T1's battery compartment is on the bottom, so when I change the battery I have to remove the attachment. A very big pain. Aside from that... is it noticeably lighter compared to the average tripod? Only if you have two next to each other to compare. But it is much more compact.
> ...



A plastic or fabric shopping bag and a few rocks are usually sufficient to "load" a tripod for extra stability. Bags are cheap, rocks are free in my end of the GTA.


----------



## agp (Apr 24, 2014)

786soul said:


> agp said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Globetrotter. One thing I do not like about it is that the attachment for the camera is a screw, not one of those with a handle you can flip up and then turn, but just a screw. So you'll have to use a screw driver, or just hope that your camera won't fall off from a hand-tightened screw. My X-T1's battery compartment is on the bottom, so when I change the battery I have to remove the attachment. A very big pain. Aside from that... is it noticeably lighter compared to the average tripod? Only if you have two next to each other to compare. But it is much more compact.
> ...





spacefuzz said:


> One thing you have to realize with tripods is you really do get what you pay for. For the price of the Mefoto's....well you do the math.
> 
> 
> I backpack all the time, and take my tripod on multi-day hikes in the high sierra. I only have one tripod and abuse the hell out of it, it always keeps working. Its a Gitzo Ocean Traveler and with an upgraded ball head cost $1300 and weighs 3 lbs. Ive had it for 2 years now and its amazing. For comparison the longest a tripod lasted me before the OT was a$250 Vanguard....and it made it 3 months.
> ...



I haven't had to weigh it down, but I'd say it's pretty sturdy. If you are concerned that weighing it down in breezy situations won't be enough, maybe the tornado is the problem, not the tripod. And as of price - yes you do you get what you pay for. But the marginal return gets less and less as you go up in price. Sure, a $5000 tripod will be better in every way than a Globetrotter. It'll be sturdier if you charter someone build, move, and operate a $10,000 mobile cement/lead shooting station with a vacuum chamber for the camera, but only your know your financial appetite so only you can decide if it's worth it.

Performance-wise, there is nothing I don't like about the Globetrotter. Just minor details that I'd like to see fixed.


----------

